# Stuffed Peppers and ....



## squeezy (Sep 17, 2007)

I used this forum because stuffed peppers were the main item today ... added a couple of turkey thighs and a couple of side rib ends.

First pic is empty peppers going in upside down brushed with evoo for the first hour.





With meat added





Some of that TBS





Temp is good!





Stuffed with garlic sausage, rice, corn and Canadian cheddar. Continued smoking for another hour and a half.





Peppers are ready to come out.





... and the meat is almost ready ... sorry no final shot ... had a houseful!





Everyone loved the Stuffed Peppers ... especially me!
A great Sunday ...


----------



## short one (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks great. Know they were good.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Paul:

Those peppers look great, I love stuffed peppers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey that looks great Squeezy my boy! Real pretty too!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely Yummy!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Squeezy, I know you had a plan from the very began. They look so inviting, I can only imagine the great taste. High 5 on that brother!


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are some really good looking peppers!  My dad used to make some of the best stuffed peppers...but since he's passed away I don't get them anymore, although my wife does a good job.  If they freeze....feel free to send some down my way!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2007)

Man.. is it just me...or what? Those peppers come in green, orange, and red. But the orange and red ones are a FORTUNE! I can't taste any diff...what gives?


----------



## triple b (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice job there Bro!!!













Just wish I didn't have to work so late last night.
11 1/4 hrs. Yuck!!


----------



## jts70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 17, 2007)

My gosh Meowy, you must have a BIG family. That's a lot of peppers, do you think you can find the goodness in your heart to adopt me? They look OUTSTANDING!!!!!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Sep 17, 2007)

yummy they look very good


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautifully done there Sqeeezy my man!


----------



## cheech (Sep 17, 2007)

Quite the work of art.

Those look awesome thanks for sharing the pictures and making me hungry


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those look Great!! Was the sausage precooked or did the 1 1/2 hr take care of it and was that high temp cheese. I'm book marking this and they are on my short list of things to do


----------



## squeezy (Sep 17, 2007)

It was bulk sausage fresh from a local butcher, that I pan fried like loose hamburger. The cheese is regular cheddar grated ... most mixed with the stuffing with some used as a topping. Everything was precooked except the peppers. If you like your peppers soft, you will need to smoke at least another hour or so.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 17, 2007)

They are all bell peppers ... green ones become red if you leave them on the plant long enough. The orange, yellow, purple etc. are just genetically altered to achieve different colors. They are sweeter when ripe. Green are ready earlier ... therefore cheaper!
If you can get fresh Poblanos ... they are awesome!


----------

